# Deca over dedicated coax and splitter



## Ronomy (Jan 24, 2012)

Can the Directv DECA box be used on a dedicated coax cable and splitter to connect multiple Directv receivers instead of connecting to the SAT/SWM cables and splitter?

I would think you need a power supply for each DECA box or buy the broadband box that comes with a power supply for each receiver and for the router.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Ronomy said:


> Can the Directv DECA box be used on a dedicated coax cable and splitter to connect multiple Directv receivers instead of connecting to the SAT/SWM cables and splitter?
> 
> I would think you need a power supply for each DECA box or buy the broadband box that comes with a power supply for each receiver and for the router.
> 
> ...


You can, but what would be the goal? Each DECA would need its own P/S.


----------



## Ronomy (Jan 24, 2012)

dsw2112 said:


> You can, but what would be the goal? Each DECA would need its own P/S.


I could just get all broadband deca's that already come with a power supply. The coax is already there for me to use and I avoid screwing with my SWM wiring.

Is the broadband deca only good for the router connection or can I use it at each receiver?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Ronomy said:


> I could just get all broadband deca's that already come with a power supply. The coax is already there for me to use and I *avoid screwing with my SWM wiring*.
> 
> Is the broadband deca only good for the router connection or can I use it at each receiver?


Before you go through all this trouble -- what model receivers do you have?

You should keep in mind that some receivers already have internal DECA, and it's likely that all future versions will continue this trend. In other words, you (or D*) will eventually have to "screw" with your SWM wiring to utilize DECA with these receivers. It's probably not worth it to create a separate DECA network when SWM was specifically designed to be an "all-in-one" setup.


----------



## Ronomy (Jan 24, 2012)

I have HR20-100, HR23-700 and an H23 although I could care less with the H23 so my plan was to connect the two DVR's and also will not let any installer in my house. I install and align my dish myself. I did the SWM install myself well over 2 years ago. So since I could care less about the H23 I can avoid connecting it by using deca's only at the DVR's and router using a dedicated coax. Plus I know about the special HR20 connection and I want to avoid using the SWM wiring.

Also I know the newer receivers have built in deca.

I think I see what you mean. Eventually I may need to install it in the existing SWM when I get new receivers. Good point.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Ronomy said:


> I have HR20-100, HR23-700 and an H23 although I could care less with the H23 so my plan was to connect the two DVR's and also will not let any installer in my house. I install and align my dish myself. I did the SWM install myself well over 2 years ago. So since I could care less about the H23 I can avoid connecting it by using deca's only at the DVR's and router using a dedicated coax. Plus I know about the special HR20 connection and *I want to avoid using the SWM wiring*.
> 
> Also I know the newer receivers have built in deca.


Sounds like you understand what you want/don't want. To answer your question; yes, you can use a broadband DECA at the router, and 2 DVR's (total of 3 broadband DECA.) They already come with their own P/S.


----------



## Ronomy (Jan 24, 2012)

dsw2112 said:


> Sounds like you understand what you want/don't want. To answer your question; yes, you can use a broadband DECA at the router, and 2 DVR's (total of 3 broadband DECA.) They already come with their own P/S.


Thanks! I do see where they could swap out an H23 with an H24 someday and I would be stuck. Would the Ethernet port on an H24 connect to an external DECA since it already has an internal DECA?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Ronomy said:


> Thanks! I do see where they could swap out an H23 with an H24 someday and I would be stuck. *Would the Ethernet port on an H24 connect to an external DECA since it already has an internal DECA*?


Yes, you can use the ethernet port on the H24 in this manner; by connecting an ethernet cable to the H24 you disable the internal DECA. There is an H25 however, and it does not have an ethernet port (DECA only.)


----------



## Ronomy (Jan 24, 2012)

dsw2112 said:


> Yes, you can use the ethernet port on the H24 in this manner; by connecting an ethernet cable to the H24 you disable the internal DECA. There is an H25 however, and it does not have an ethernet port (DECA only.)


So they are moving to all DECA...interesting. Well its not a lot of money spent to do it this way for now. I will have to think about it before I order the parts.


----------



## Ronomy (Jan 24, 2012)

dsw2112 said:


> Before you go through all this trouble -- what model receivers do you have?
> 
> You should keep in mind that some receivers already have internal DECA, and it's likely that all future versions will continue this trend. In other words, you (or D*) will eventually have to "screw" with your SWM wiring to utilize DECA with these receivers. It's probably not worth it to create a separate DECA network when SWM was specifically designed to be an "all-in-one" setup.


Decided to just install DECA on the existing SWM cabling. Save me having to change everything later.

Thanks for pointing out the H25/HR25 doesn't have Ethernet!

Ron


----------

